# The Biz of P&P



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

It has been a Beautiful summer and a great day today, I love my work and the company's i work for. I stopped working for a Large well known national company at the beginning of the week and damn if they didn't come back at me with some terrific terms and and a new discount. And i took it, and they caught up on all the late pay at once..yep, yep.

Not that i need the account but what the heck. money is money!!

Now im for sure the rinse and repeat money problems will in the end start over at some point in the near future. But im a patient man. 

And just giggles took on some more zips for them..

Life is good.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Are you still broke?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Are you still broke?



Not as much as i was yesterday ...:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

So let's say I'm a guy with a new zero turn and a trailer from Home Depot. How do I get where you are in today's market? 

I mean if I go to work for True Assets I'll be kicking back and watching the checks roll in right?


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm ready to go, where do I send my payment for your background check and your preferred insurance carrier?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I mean if I go to work for True Assets I'll be kicking back and watching the checks roll in right?


You know the only money that rolls are coins, right?


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Gold coins roll too ya know, but I don't have any of those. I suspect Zuse got them all.:whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

NCnewbie said:


> I'm ready to go, where do I send my payment for your background check and your preferred insurance carrier?


I see my work order in the refection on the windshield..lol, i got your text about the new account and the area, we will discuss it later in the week.

I do realize your "ALMOST THEIR AND READY TO PLAY WITH THEM" >>> More training you need him thinks..These guys play ruff and tough, and as you know we take things at our pace not theirs.. 

Discuss we will i think.

As Craigslist Hack will confirm they don't play nice, but they will flood you with work. Oh and i don't need the name mentioned on these boards..  

Thats directed at Mr HACK not you. 

But on a side note if you like i can drop those GC prices down to 20.00 if you like..


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Gold coins roll too ya know, but I don't have any of those. I suspect Zuse got them all.:whistling2:


Don't get me started Gold and Silver, im a firm believer in having a nice collection of both as an insurance policy against what Washington is doing with the printing press. Yes I'm a Gold and Silver bug as they would say.:yes:

They say: quote: “The road to hell isn't paved with gold, it's paved with faith. Faith in a dollar that's backed by a belief that people have faith in other people's belief in it.”


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> So let's say I'm a guy with a new zero turn and a trailer from Home Depot. How do I get where you are in today's market?
> 
> I mean if I go to work for True Assets I'll be kicking back and watching the checks roll in right?


We discussed this last week.LoL.. your plan is sound.

But the short answer is MOVE..LoL

They came at me hard Mr Hack.. it was hard to say no...I Know they need me more than i need them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You know the only money that rolls are coins, right?


I'm sitting at my desk with a jar full of the most beautiful gold coins eyes have ever fallen upon. Not even the bank dare lay fingers on these precious and gleaming nuggets of great fortune, for it isn't the gold that makes them so delightful, but the wonderful sweet delightful chocolate goodness wrapped inside. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes i had to go there:yes: hope everyones weekend went well.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep, that cat is definitely going to puke!




Sorry, it was a hanging curve ball....I had to take a swing :yes::yes:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Yep, that cat is definitely going to puke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was surprised GTX didn't hit it before you did.. he must be busy today.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Sounds like things are going good for you.

I’m enjoying it so far, I really like going there and doing my thing at my own pace and not having someone over my shoulder. Only problem is I can’t get enough work to go full time. I’m still working my normal warehouse job (7 on 7 off) and doing this on the 7 off. Got hooked up with a company that is paying every week, Little low on the price sheet but they are there and answer any questions I have, and am sure I’ve ask them some pretty noob stuff. But I’m getting experience, and most important getting payed and making more in 3 days than I make in 7 at the warehouse (Including my overhead). I’ve made a lot of money on trash outs and winterizations and a little on grass cuts. So I guess grass cuts will kind of just be filler work. This company is helping me bank some money to when I do fine the right company that is on a net 30 or whatever that can give me more work I’ll be able to float for a few months. Pretty happy.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I was surprised GTX didn't hit it before you did.. he must be busy today.


I've been in a cabin in the Upper Cumberland Tennessee for the past four days with no tv, no internet, no phone, no radio, no newspaper no nuthin. Just a fridge full of this, a bottle or two of that, and a few rifles. Now it's time to play catch up.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I've been in a cabin in the Upper Cumberland Tennessee for the past four days with no tv, no internet, no phone, no radio, no newspaper no nuthin. Just a fridge full of this, a bottle or two of that, and a few rifles. Now it's time to play catch up.



My kind of Cabin!


----------



## NCnewbie (Aug 6, 2014)

Sounds like GTX has the perfect cabin and the right kind of gold


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The first time I tried to take a vacation without "devices" it was a nightmare.
If the nationals could have put a chip in my neck to track me they would have.
These days, I email everyone and let them know my subs are going off the wagon, my office is going dark and I'll be out of the loop for a few days. Outstanding bids are noted that we aren't back until X.
The first 24 hours take a little getting used to; my kids wouldn't take money to come along. After that, everything just becomes smooth. I drive over to a national park and sit on the visitor center porch to get wifi and email after a couple days.
I took an investment advisor buddy who worked for Wells Fargo once. He was from NE Indiana. Couldn't take the isolation. Was always thinking of something to do. Paced. Didn't understand why every gas station advertised no ethanol/no corn syrup in their gas, why every mail box had a bible verse, thought it was illegal for trucks and businesses to have confederate flags flying, thought it was wrong to make the prison gangs on the side of the road wear the old "striped uniforms". Saw a boat dealer (big name brand boat dealer) near a lake with a sign that said "Obama is a pathetic muslim traitor". He considered going in and talking to the owner. I just laughed and kept driving to the bait shop.
Anyway, it isn't for everyone. I just try to do what works for me.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> The first time I tried to take a vacation without "devices" it was a nightmare.
> If the nationals could have put a chip in my neck to track me they would have.
> These days, I email everyone and let them know my subs are going off the wagon, my office is going dark and I'll be out of the loop for a few days. Outstanding bids are noted that we aren't back until X.
> The first 24 hours take a little getting used to; my kids wouldn't take money to come along. After that, everything just becomes smooth. I drive over to a national park and sit on the visitor center porch to get wifi and email after a couple days.
> ...


I did one about like that in Johnson City a few weeks back. Just me and my 15 year old son. We fished every day. All we caught was sun burn and we still had a great time.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Saturdays landfill run.


----------

